# SiS5513 IDE Controller problem

## Ricardo Hahn

I'm trying to install gentoo on a laptop with SiS5513 IDE interface

this is my lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 671MX

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS AGP Port (virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge)

00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS968 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 01)

00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev 01)

00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f)

00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 191 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev 02)

00:05.0 SATA controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AHCI IDE Controller (0106) (rev 03)

00:0f.0 Audio device: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Azalia Audio Controller

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)

```

But the kernel cant find my sata HD (the live CD does, but the compiled kernel doesn't)

Sis5513 only finds the hda (dvd), and gives the message "SIS5513: IDE port disabled" (i dont remember the exact message) and when it tries to "start" the SATA HD, it gives error message

```

SIS5513: not 100% native mode (will prove irqs later)

sis5513: sis968 ata 133 (2nd gen) controller

    ide0:.... (dvd drive)

sis5513: IDE port disabled

scsi0: ahci

scsi1: ahci 

ata1:SATA max UDMA/133 ... irq 18

ata2: (the same as above)

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus Scontrol 300)

ata1.00 qc timeout (cmd 0xec)

ata1.00 failed to IDENTIFY

ata1:failed to recover some devices, retrying in 5 secs

```

here's a part of what i could read from the init screen

(is there any way of getting the dmesg, since it cant use the HD?)

My kernel has SiS5513 chipset support, AHCI SATA support and SiS 964/965/966/180 SATA support enabled 

Im trying to compile the 2.6.24-r8 gentoo sources

----------

## cyrillic

Things tend to work better if you don't mix CONFIG_IDE=y and CONFIG_ATA=y in your kernel because some of the drivers overlap.

Try this.

```
Device Drivers  --->

  < > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->

  <*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->

    <*>   AHCI SATA support

    <*>     SiS PATA support (Experimental) 
```

----------

## Ricardo Hahn

Thank you, i'll try this later.

But if I also need the PATA (I have a PATA DVD)?

I was able to compile (and boot) using genkernel and 2.6.22-r10-gentoo-sources, later i'll try to compile it by myself (there's perhaps something strange happening with 2.6.24)

----------

## cyrillic

 *Ricardo Hahn wrote:*   

> But if I also need the PATA (I have a PATA DVD)? 

 

 *cyrillic wrote:*   

> <*>     SiS PATA support (Experimental) 

 

----------

